# New moon + solunar tables = best time to fish?



## bad_angler (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi All,

It's a great time to be fishing because we are at the peak of the solunar major cycle. The best time to fish for the next couple of weeks. Check out the calendar and put in your zip code HERE to find the best time to fish in your area. If you are skeptical of the fish feeding times check out THIS WIKIPEDIA ARTICLE. In two minutes you will read how scientists have measured the feeding times. And see why fish live a 25 hour day..if they bite 2-4 pm today they'll bite at 2:45-4:45 pm tomorrow. 


Some species avoid the moonlight..so some species are an exception around the full moon...but there's a lot of science behind the solunar tables. 

Curious what yall think of this theory.
_____________________________________________________


----------



## JJ42 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome "BAD ANGLER" I use the table to hunt some , I go fishing when I get a chance.:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Solunar Tables*

Solunar Tables do work. I used them for a year, fishing only during the major and minor periods and did well.

Now, I have something that tells me when to go fishing and that is my wife's 'honey-do' list. When it gets untenable, I go fishing. C2


----------



## bad_angler (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys,

Glad you guys use the solunar tables appropriately. I hope to add the fish feeding tables to the MyFish weather system in a week or two. I'm curious what land animals follow those tables. 

I've noted the boats site has some problems with AM when it should be PM. I think the times are right on but their AM/PM thing needs to be fixed. 

And if you fish the weather check out the forecast at MyFish. We provide a hour by hour forecast 12 hours in advance..including wind speed, direction, humidity, prob. of precip. , visibility, dew point. And there's a five day forecast for tides.

There are free personal pages for all anglers or guides, logbooks, forums, galleries. And our *real time catch counter* allows new logbook entries to be summarized by state, month and species. We provide this recreational catch data back to the local state(DNR/F&W/CCA) so they can track recreational catch and release in their waters by month. Click the *Catch Stats* column. If you have logbook entries your species catch and release will be shown along with the summary for all members.

_____________________________________________________


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I think the solunar tables are Irrelevent to surf fishing....You can have the best solunar table, but might have a NE wind blowin 40 mph, Plus surf fishing also has alot to due with water clarity, certain species prefer different clarity....Now for freshwater fishing I Think the Solunar may be helpful.....


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

On a second note ....most surf fish follow the bait , so If there is No baitfish , then no Bait chasers....Now if the Solunar can track when baitfish will be around , you are definately on to something .. but thats gonna be hard to predict..


----------

